# 2010 Conquest Triumph



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

The new Conquest Triumph looks like my kind of finger bow......that is except for the price tag! :mg: Check it out.....

http://www.mathewsinc.com/mathews-bows-13119-44-ViewProduct-1507-324.asp

IBO Rating:__Up to 325 fps
Axle-to-Axle:__39"
Brace Height:__7"
Draw Weight:__40 - 70 lbs, 65 lbs
Bow Weight:__4.6 lbs**
Let-off:__65%, 80%
Draw Lengths:__26"-32"
Half Sizes:__26.5"-31.5"


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

It's an interesting bow. I was hoping for a few more inches ATA and metal handle. I'll look for one to try and make up my mind at that time. The price is right on up there with what the Apex was.


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

hmmm looks pretty nice. I've been looking at the 2010 elite Judge and pondering it's viability as a finger bow... mind you i bare-finger, and it's pretty quick. might lose my fingertips lol. not that i'd feel it lol.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Man.........do opinions vary as to what will make a finger bow!

I don't think you could run fast enough to give me that bow.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

I have shot a Z7, not with fingers mind you but it was about as close to a silent bow as I have ever shot. Decievingly fast. Didn't care for the wall though, I almost launched one on the second arrow. You do not relax or think about relaxing at full draw or it's gone. I don't think that would be a good attribute for a finger shooter, maybe this cam is slightly different. Yeah would have been nice to had a little more length but I bet it would work. You will like the handle much better than the metal one on the C4 or apex. I guess the look was the biggest thing I had to get around. They look very different in "person". Strange. I like the handle so much I am going to buy a couple and see if I can get them to fit my C3 and Rival pro.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

fuelracerpat said:


> Man.........do opinions vary as to what will make a finger bow!
> 
> I don't think you could run fast enough to give me that bow.


Okay, I'll bite......what in YOUR eyes makes a finger bow and why wouldn't this bow work? This should be interesting.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

*Two Kinds of Finger Bows*

I'm not answering for anyone else but there seems to be two very different schools of thought on what makes a finger bow. The "old school" likes long ATAs from 45" on up and long mushy valleys that are provided by wheels. The second school seems to like ATAs slightly above and below 40" with skinny valleys and hard walls given by cams. These are really very different bows and are generally shot differently. I don't think one is any better than the other and it is essentially a personal choice. As we all know, the shooter is more important than the bow. The Triumph is a relatively short finger bow at 39" and has a pretty hot looking cam. No wheel bow shooter would be caught dead with it, LOL. I shot long wheel bows for a while but now I'm into the cam thing but I prefer my finger bows around 41 to 42" and don't like the standard wood Mathews grip. The Triumph may have a different grip and I'd really have to shoot one to see if it would work for me. Hence, I'm not about to order one without trying it out first and that may be a while as I live out in the sticks. I have a couple of Apex bows that shoot just fine with 42" ATAs and nicely sculped integral metal grip. If I was a release shooter, the Triumph would be looking pretty good. I'm surprised Mathews didn't make a 42" Triumph but the finger market is pretty sparse. Hoyt still seems to cater to the finger crowd to some degree and Mathews still has the Conquest 4.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Thought this might raise a few eyebrows...................
First of all what is your usage for the bow? If you are gonna compete with it you are probably beaten before you start. Draw length is a very important consideration for what a finger shooter can do with a bow, 26" draws put you in a different ATA class than 29-30". Personally I will not try and shoot a bow that has the grip closer to me than the limb pockets. A brace height of something greater than 9" is required. ATA for me has to be longer than 46" to shoot competitively. Forgiveness is crucial to a competitive shooter. With the utmost of focus, concenetration and extremely proper form I can shoot some of the shorter bows( I have a Katera XL I try to hunt with). 
I don't care at all for the solo cam setups( they shoot peculiar to me when I string walk). I don't mind a short valley, When I am shooting well with any bow I am pulling HARD into the stops, primarily to get more holding weight on my fingers, If I could persuade Dave Barnsdale to make some 40-50% letoff modules I try to drop some draw weight ( I shoot about 65# on my target bows). I would also try to get him to build a 52" bow if I could talk him into it!
Shooting fingers is a slippery slope, it has all of the perequisites for target panic built into it. I suffer different degrees of it from time to time. I recognize you can't do it with a hunting bow but, I have to drill with a clicker periodically to try and maintain a sight picture and execution.

Somewhat of a ramble........... but, that's kinda the way my mind works!


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*?*

I can't speak for anyone else but I am talking about using it for a hunting bow. Target use would be strictly for the pro's or the one under shooter. Maybe this beast could be tamed in a 40-50# for target use. I won't be the one to find out at 1299.00 USD.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

IBBW said:


> I can't speak for anyone else but I am talking about using it for a hunting bow. Target use would be strictly for the pro's or the one under shooter. Maybe this beast could be tamed in a 40-50# for target use. I *won't be the one to find out at 1299.00 *USD.


Same here brother, too rich for my wallet.

I'd have to sell the 2 I have to get that 1


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

CutTheLoop said:


> Same here brother, too rich for my wallet.
> 
> I'd have to sell the 2 I have to get that 1


.......The price does seem oddly steep to Me, since it is a Blackout color bow, and is pretty much a Drenalin LD, with the new Z-7 cam, and different machining in the riser cut-outs...I still think that it looks like a Drenalin LD "XL"...At 39" A-T-A, making a straight line back from the ends of the limb pockets, to intersect with the string, there seems to be only a few inches left to the axles on either end of the bow...That is seriously long riser!....The Apex is 42" A-T-A, and has a 30.5" riser..Visually comparing the two, it's pretty wild....I did want to add, that unless the tooling/fixtures that are used in the CNC Machining Centers that Mathews uses were changed considerably, I dont see much added cost to produce this new bow, over the Drenalin LD, and re-writing a CNC program is very inexpensive...I'm figuring that surely Mathews has a full staff of Design Engineers....I understand that R&D does cost money, but $1299.00 is ALOT of cash for a Hunting bow...I say "Hunting" bow, because "IF" I were buying a dedicated Spot/Target bow, I cant see myself buying this new Mathews...I havent shot this new bow yet, so maybe I'm blowing off about a bow that I would love??...I will say that the Drenalin LD is one sweet shooting bow, maybe this Triumph is actually $400.00 better??...Have to wait, and see....Jim


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

I do think it is a great design, based more on the LX and a longer version of the Switchback than the Drenalin line(skinny limbs and turrets). 

They went back to the "normal" width limbs and V-lock limb pockets. :thumbs_up

I'm happy to see they moved away from the skinny limbs and thread spools for limb turrets, never was a fan.


----------



## Badgerjeff (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mathews*

Shot the Triumph Tues. SWEET Bow. Very well balanced, NO hand shock, and at Full Draw held Super Nice.

Got a couple of those toys on the wish list.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

The Z7 I shot was 750 everyday at the local dealer. Wonder why such a large jump from the Z7 to the triumph? Most hardcore mathews guys I know didn't like the reezen or monster of last year. I never shot one, can't say. They went on to say this years bows (Reezen, Z7) are light years ahead of last years offerings. I would like to see something along the lines of the Q2XL only _really_ XL.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

OMG! :mg:


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Cool*

I love it, would love to shoot it, would hate to pay for it!!!!!!!


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

$ 1299.00? No way will I spend that much.I guess Mathews will have to give most of them away to their pros.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

Still only 75% of the Hoyt Carbon fancy riser bow.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I agree that the price tag is high but it's right with the last retail for an Apex. There lots of machining in the riser. It's also about the same price as a Contender Elite or Vantage Elite.


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

It also problably has to do with demand. They problably produce at least 20 times more Z7's than Triumph's. Just my thoughts, Bob


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

AKRuss said:


> I'm not answering for anyone else but there seems to be two very different schools of thought on what makes a finger bow. The "old school" likes long ATAs from 45" on up and long mushy valleys that are provided by wheels. The second school seems to like ATAs slightly above and below 40" with skinny valleys and hard walls given by cams. These are really very different bows and are generally shot differently. I don't think one is any better than the other and it is essentially a personal choice. As we all know, the shooter is more important than the bow. The Triumph is a relatively short finger bow at 39" and has a pretty hot looking cam. No wheel bow shooter would be caught dead with it, LOL. I shot long wheel bows for a while but now I'm into the cam thing but I prefer my finger bows around 41 to 42" and don't like the standard wood Mathews grip. The Triumph may have a different grip and I'd really have to shoot one to see if it would work for me. Hence, I'm not about to order one without trying it out first and that may be a while as I live out in the sticks. I have a couple of Apex bows that shoot just fine with 42" ATAs and nicely sculped integral metal grip. If I was a release shooter, the Triumph would be looking pretty good. I'm surprised Mathews didn't make a 42" Triumph but the finger market is pretty sparse. Hoyt still seems to cater to the finger crowd to some degree and Mathews still has the Conquest 4.


Well said and very true.


----------



## KJH2005 (Apr 22, 2005)

Has anyone tried the Conquest Triumph as a finger bow?


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

IBBW said:


> The Z7 I shot was 750 everyday at the local dealer. Wonder why such a large jump from the Z7 to the triumph? Most hardcore mathews guys I know didn't like the reezen or monster of last year. I never shot one, can't say. They went on to say this years bows (Reezen, Z7) are light years ahead of last years offerings. I would like to see something along the lines of the Q2XL only _really_ XL.


Those bows are speed bows. That is the market they are after on those bows. 
As for me I wish it was a couple of inches longer. Also, I think the rollerguard(especially with roller assist) would be nice on a $1299 bow. Yes, it is still cheaper than the Hoyt Carbon bow.

The jury is still out for me. I may just keep my C3.


----------

